# Anyone got an old 12t cassette lock ring going spare?



## ChrisEyles (16 Feb 2019)

Just need the lock-ring itself, not the 12t sprocket. 

It's for an 8 speed cassette if that makes any difference. Going to use it to tidy up a SS conversion, currently I'm using an 11t sprocket & lock-ring to hold everything together, since the 11t lock-ring is too small to grip a spacer.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

@ChrisEyles I have one from a twelve , from a shimano hyperdrive cassette, pm your address if its suitable and I will post on monday
..


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Feb 2019)

@roadrash that's be perfect - thanks! PM coming your way


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2019)

Posted this morning


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Feb 2019)

...and received this morning - thanks very much @roadrash, much appreciated! Will post a piccie when I've got it fitted.


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Feb 2019)

Just swapped over the old 11t sprocket and lock ring for an ally spacer and @roadrash's 12t spacer and looks much better. Also replaced the extraneous sprocket nearest the centre of the hub with a second ally spacer, and settled on a single sprocket rather than the "can't decide so I'll have two" that were on there before. 

Looks loads smarter now! 

Before:



After:




It's still not quite a proper single speed as I've still got the big and middle rings on the crankset, but when I've needed that lower gear I've sure been grateful it's there in reserve! 

Thanks again @roadrash, you're a true gent


----------

